# Cheap Laptop! Works Great!



## hello45044 (Oct 12, 2004)

SOLD!!! Laptop for sale! SOLD!!!
Only $150!!!​
(Am I asking for to much?)​
-Micron TransPort xpe
-166 mhz Pentium Processor
-32 mb memory
-CD-ROM & Floppy Drives
-2 gb Hard Drive
-Windows 98 Pre-Installed
-2 PCMCIA slots
-Ethernet Compatible​
Carrying Case and 3com Dial-up modem included!​
Email me at hello45044@yahoo.com or call me at (513)-422-5378​
You can pay me using PayPal, Money Order, or just about anything. And I will ship it using anything, as long as you pay for it.


----------



## GigaBytez5 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Yes you are...*

YEAH RIGHT! 150 DOLLARS? Try selling it for about 75 or 50. NO ONE will buy that thing for 150!!!


----------



## McG (Oct 31, 2004)

Wow there Gigabytez5, calm down. you don't need to get all jumpy like that. you could have just nicely said something like "Personally I would not buy that for $150, maybe if you tried lowering it a bit it will sell faster."

We don't need a flame war here...


----------



## Sanjuro (Nov 19, 2004)

just lower it to about $80 to $70.


----------



## hello45044 (Jan 3, 2005)

GigaBytez5 said:
			
		

> YEAH RIGHT! 150 DOLLARS? Try selling it for about 75 or 50. NO ONE will buy that thing for 150!!!


I can to sell it for $150. Someone just bought it!   Shure, it did take like 4 months, but SOMEONE BOUGHT IT!!!


----------



## prodigio2k (Jan 3, 2005)

wow mines is 400mhz  64ram, windows xp, ethernet, cdrom/floppy,,and i am seeling it for 150,,but no one has PM me,,


----------



## b3n (Jan 6, 2005)

I wouldnt have bought that junk heap for 150. 

Jk, but 150 is pretty steep for such a low grade system.


----------

